# Topics > Related topics > AI education >  School of Artificial Intelligence, Udacity, Mountain View, California, USA

## Airicist

Organizer - Udacity

udacity.com/school-of-ai

----------


## Airicist

Introducing Udacity's School of AI
Mar 26, 2018

----------

